# Actor Vinod Khanna dies of cancer



## Vikrant (Apr 27, 2017)

He was one of my favorite actors. I am sorry to hear that he died. 

---

NEW DELHI (AP) — Vinod Khanna, a dashing Bollywood actor turned politician, has died of cancer, a hospital official said. He was 70.

Tushar Pania, a spokesman for Sir HN Reliance Foundation Hospital, said Khanna died Thursday due to bladder carcinoma.

...

India Bollywood actor Vinod Khanna dies of cancer at age 70


----------



## Harry Dresden (Apr 27, 2017)

???


----------



## esthermoon (Apr 29, 2017)

Vikrant said:


> He was one of my favorite actors. I am sorry to hear that he died.
> 
> ---
> 
> ...


RIP


----------



## Vikrant (May 5, 2017)

esthermoon said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > He was one of my favorite actors. I am sorry to hear that he died.
> ...



He was a Hindu. 

Hindus and Buddhists attain Moksha and Nirvana respectively.


----------

